# Ginger, fresh-ground:



## camper226 (Aug 10, 2008)

I made chicken biryani yesterday and ground up most of a piece of fresh ginger for use in the recipe.

I'm wondering if the stuff in a jar (ginger paste) is just as effective.  It certainly keeps longer and is convenient.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2008)

camper226 said:


> I'm wondering if the stuff in a jar (ginger paste) is just as effective.


Nope not by a long shot. That is not to say the jarred stuff does not have its place, but fresh ginger is worlds better than the jarred.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 10, 2008)

I seldom used ginger until a year or so ago.  Then only in the ground form.  Lately, I find that having it around I use it more and more.   I buy the smallest piece I can find, and it will keep a month or so, long enouth for me to use it up.  Never used the jarred ginger.  GB, isn't it pretty much a candied product?


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2008)

Nope not at all. Candied ginger is a completely different animal. Jarred ginger is pre-ground into a paste. Think of it similar to jarred minced garlic. It is OK in a pinch, but fresh is so much better.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks.  Never used either candied or jarred.  You are right, fresh is so much better.  One of the few useful kitchen gadgets I have recently purchased are those microplanes.  I really think that I did not use ginger as I did not know how to grind it.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2008)

Candied ginger is delicious and makes a great snack as is. If you like ginger and see candied ginger in the store you should really buy some to taste. It is great stuff.


----------



## QSis (Aug 10, 2008)

Camper and BigJim - 

I buy a "finger" of fresh ginger, peel it and cut it into nickle-sized pieces.  Put them in a small jar, like an empty capers jar, and fill up the jar with sherry.

Keeps in the fridge for just about EVER!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

QSis said:


> Camper and BigJim -
> 
> I buy a "finger" of fresh ginger, peel it and cut it into nickle-sized pieces.  Put them in a small jar, like an empty capers jar, and fill up the jar with sherry.
> 
> ...



HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was going to post that!  Yep, I use dry sherry too.  I just keep mine on my open pantry shelf.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 10, 2008)

I mulch it in the food processor and freeze it in 1 TB clumps in the Glad press n seal.


----------



## silentmeow (Aug 30, 2008)

I buy a nice fresh piece from the Asian market down the road and after double wrapping it goes in the freezer drawer.  When i need some I use a tiny grater and grate off what I need.  Fresh is so different.  I've been using the same root for 6 months now and it tastes great.  Added to say that I don't use as much since the kids left and DH suddenly decided he didn't like ginger!  Go figure.  I love the stuff.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 30, 2008)

I grind mine and add sugar and freeze in ice cube trys and it works for me.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do you add sugar Dave? What if you want to use it in an application that does not call for sugar?


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 31, 2008)

If you find that you have too much fresh on hand, you can freeze the full piece.  When you need it, simply grate it, still frozen.  There is a nominal increase in water content, but not enough to alter a recipe.   Ginger has remarkable health qualities, too.   A tea of hot water, fresh lemon wedges and ginger slices does wonders for joints.   It's not bad for headaches, either.


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2008)

Vera is right on with the teas. I add a little honey, it's refreshing and spicy.

I put my ginger ground from fresh in some white wine last month, so far it's staying really nice in the refrigerator. If I had had Sherry, I'd have used that.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I wash my ginger and then freeze it.......makes chopping that much easier......putting some shavings in hot water along with some peppermint tea (though it's not necessary to have the tea) is a great way to combat morning sickness (check with your Dr. first to get the approval) and nausea............I do the same with galanghal root as well


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 2, 2008)

A couple years ago, I read the tip that said to keep ginger in the fridge covered with sherry. I don't like using the ginger (I find it gets soggy and hard to grate) but the sherry--mmmm, mmmm. I use it to deglaze pans after I cook chicken, or in stir fries, or to finish sauteed mushrooms.

For fresh ginger in a recipe, I keep a couple pieces in the freezer, and grate it with a microplane. No need to peel.

I also keep some in a flower pot--I just harvested a big fresh piece from a root I planted last year.


----------



## neilkaye (Sep 10, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was going to post that! Yep, I use dry sherry too. I just keep mine on my open pantry shelf.


hello again,found this interesting and i have to say the jarred stuff is horrible well especially over here in the uk,fresh is better ,my question is what does soaking it in dry sherry do,i assume it acts as a preserve but what if anything does it do to the taste


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 10, 2008)

I buy it in bulk (a 10kg box which translates to about 5pounds) at the big fruit and veg market for a fraction of the cost - roughly chop it and then zip it with my stick blender instead of grating it - then pack it into little bags in the freezer - ginger for a year !


----------



## Claire (Sep 22, 2008)

Funny, I just did this.  I peel and cut it into 1/2 inch or so chunks.  Then I sterilize a jar and fill it with the ginger and cover it with one of the following:  Sherry, vermouth, saki.  If I'm desperate and that is what in the house I'd probably use anything alcoholic (I suppose you could use vinegar).  This is NOT true canning.  I put it in the fridge and use it up w/i a few months.  Because I don't have a reliable Asian grocer, this is what I do.  For those of you who do, I recommend "sushi ginger" for many uses (especially marinades).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 28, 2008)

Does the ginger not soak up the sherry?  I just bought a finger of ginger and it may take a while to use it all.  I certainly want to preserve it in the best way possible.


----------



## Claire (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it does soak up some of it. But if anything, it adds to the flavor (you cut the chunks large enough that they aren't like sushi ginger, pickled through). The liquid you immerse them in is delicious as well. When you get down to that last chunk, you take the sherry in the jar and toss it into some soy based marinade and have a barbecue!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Claire said:


> Yes, it does soak up some of it. But if anything, it adds to the flavor (you cut the chunks large enough that they aren't like sushi ginger, pickled through). The liquid you immerse them in is delicious as well. When you get down to that last chunk, you take the sherry in the jar and toss it into some soy based marinade and have a barbecue!



come off it.......shave the dickens out of it..........and add it to whatever you want to..........the fresher the better......................if you cahnt' 
,then freeze the thing..........
ttt


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

and Claire I'm not picking on you........really I'm not........it's just that ginger over here is so dear.........you'd swear you were giving up your first born child..........pickled ginger is like unheard over here........please don't be offendeded by anything that I said.......but it really is hard sometimes to live here........please understand.......


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

Claire said:


> Yes, it does soak up some of it.* But if anything, it adds to the flavor *(you cut the chunks large enough that they aren't like sushi ginger, pickled through). The liquid you immerse them in is delicious as well. When you get down to that last chunk, you take the sherry in the jar and toss it into some soy based marinade and have a barbecue!


That would only be true if you liked Sherry.  I can't stand the stuff.  I think I'll just freeze it instead.


----------

